# Craziest Ambient Sound Yet



## Wolfman (Apr 15, 2004)

Next year we are putting a "Zombie Orphanage" in our Graveyard. A bunch of baby dolls, all corpsed up as Zombies. They are very disturbing in appearance. Cute but scary. 
For the soundtrack I found the sound of four babies crying all at once. Man, 8 seconds of that is all I can stand! Which got me thinking; what is the craziest soundtrack the Home Haunters of Halloweenfoum.com have ever used?


----------



## mrincredibletou (Sep 17, 2007)

I have used all kinds of screams, scary organ music etc..... two come to mind that were just creepy and cool:

1. The Freddy nursery rhyme (one two freddy's coming for you...) always creeps people out

2. The purge siren as loud as I can play it out of a second story window. It shook the windows in my house and you could hear it a couple of streets over. That got the most compliments.

I could not take the babies crying at all............


----------



## JustaBunchOfHocusPocus (Sep 17, 2007)

mrincredibletou said:


> I have used all kinds of screams, scary organ music etc..... two come to mind that were just creepy and cool:
> 
> 1. The Freddy nursery rhyme (one two freddy's coming for you...) always creeps people out
> 
> ...


Yeah I wouldn't be able to take the baby crying either. The creepiest one I had was these ghost children talking and saying, "he's right behind you!" and they were screaming and gasping. I had two kids come up to me and ask me if it was real. I wish I could find it again but I'm unable too. Keep searching around for the ghost children talking. Hope I'll be able to find it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Next year we are putting a "Zombie Orphanage" in our Graveyard. A bunch of baby dolls, all corpsed up as Zombies. They are very disturbing in appearance. Cute but scary.
> For the soundtrack I found the sound of four babies crying all at once. Man, 8 seconds of that is all I can stand! Which got me thinking; what is the craziest soundtrack the Home Haunters of Halloweenfoum.com have ever used?


Years ago (mid-late 90s), I don't remember who put it out, but there was a 'demonic whispers' CD set. It was 6 CDs, but the idea was you'd put them in 6 different players and hit 'play' at the same time. (now I'm sure there's a fancy 6 channel controller to make the effect) Did the entire room with it in mind, just a black room with the whispers and a very dim light at the exit, but the room before was bright, so it would take a few before you could see the exit. NO ONE liked being in that room. Not even me. It was down right disturbing to listen to and rather disorienting.


----------



## Mikey Garou (Sep 17, 2018)

any update on your graveyard? sounds wild!


----------



## JeffnStein (Sep 1, 2017)

I used the song "E5150" by Black Sabbath and over-dubbed it with monster moans, screams, witch cackles, haunted house sounds. Mad Dr. lab sounds, etc. for a haunted house. It's only 3 minutes long, so I just kept recording / over-dubbing to make a 30-minute tape. 

This was done on a cassette, if that tells you anything about how long ago it was. I probably still have it somewhere, maybe I'll dig it up (BWAHAHA) this year.

Tried to post a link but I don't have enough posts yet. I'll try to come back and update this one.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

I had a creepy giggle soundtrack with whispering clowns for our carnival one year. Hid the speaker in the ceiling's air vent and had the volume set so you couldn't hear it unless the door was shut. Had so many people FREAKING OUT for that one. 

I like doing the child/baby voice rhyming or singing (I do voice work/recordings for fun) and I think that is pretty freaky.


----------

